# Scammer



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Got a email today from Ms Delgado 

Hello,

I got your advert placement of your hay for sale. Please let me know the price of your hay per bale. And get back to me with the details... I will be waiting to hear from you.

Have a great day ahead.

Ms. Delgado


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Your advert must be getting around. At least the person knows that bales are sold per bales sometimes. I've had them ask how much it is per unit.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

get these e-mails too


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

What a coincidence


----------

